# Cube Reaction oder LTD 5?



## morning again (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und hätte mal eine Frage.
Ich würde mir gerne ein Cube-Bike zulegen, kann mich
aber noch nicht ganz zwischen zwei Modellen entscheiden.
Es geht um das Cube Reaction bzw. das LTD 5.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir mal die Vorzüge der beiden Modelle erklären?!
Ich möchte damit hauptsächlich längere Fahrten unternehmen,
aber auch im Gelände unterwegs sein.
Gibt es grosse Unterschiede zwischen den beiden?
Und gibt es besondere Schwachpunkte?
Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten.
Mfg


----------



## polo (8. Juni 2005)

+ reaction ist der rahmen (leichter, dafür teurer)
+ reaction: ausstattungsvarianten
+ ltd ist die ausstattung an sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (8. Juni 2005)

aber bloß nicht das reaction in der "race" version   
dann bitte mit etwas mut und eigenwillen zum classic blue oder gar rose cream greifen! alles andere ist für die masse.


----------



## StarvinMarvin (8. Juni 2005)

Welche Modelle? 2004 oder 2005?

Weißt du auch ob die von Radon ein paar da hatten? Besonders das ZR Spyder und ZR Team?


----------



## Denares (8. Juni 2005)

Hi,

stand vor der selben Entscheidung. Hab mich dann anstelle des LTD5 fürs Reaction Classic entschieden. Auf Dual Control Schaltung kann ich gerne verzichten, da nehm ich auch einen Mischmasch aus LX und XT Elementen in kauf. Insgesamt fand ich das Reaction stimmiger und die Classic Blue Lackierung war bei mir liebe auf den ersten blick für n schnelles Sommerbike   
Ich habs bis jetzt nicht bereut. Hab allerdings die 50 aufpreis gezahlt und das Reaction mit der Reba Race Gabel genommen, sieht dazu auch noch besser aus, einfach stabiler irgendwie


----------



## morning again (8. Juni 2005)

Wow, das ging ja schnell!
Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Meinungen.
Ich denke, ich werde auch erstmal beide 
Probe fahren.
Aber tendenziell bin ich schon eher beim Reaction.


----------



## S.D. (8. Juni 2005)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> aber bloß nicht das reaction in der "race" version
> dann bitte mit etwas mut und eigenwillen zum classic blue oder gar rose cream greifen! alles andere ist für die masse.



Geschmacksache.
Ich finde der anodisierte Rahmen ist alles andere als "Masse". Die Optik ist eine ganz andere als bei gepulverten oder lackierten Rahmen. Hinzu kommen die gelaserten Schriftzüge. 
Sieht meiner Meinung nach klasse aus.

Gruß


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (8. Juni 2005)

Hi, wenn Du ein günstiges Reaction in 18 Zoll suchst, dann gucke mal hier bei Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5203826861&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Morgi (2. Juli 2005)

Hab seit 6 Wochen das Reaction Race. Wollte zuerst eigentlich auch das classic in blau aber das hatte mein Händler nicht vorrätig. Dann hab ich es eben in schwarz genommen und ich muss sagen in schwarz ist es auch sehr chick. Dachte eigentlich schwarz is langweilig und hat jeder aber der Lack ist so klasse, as ich jetzt auch sehr damit zufrieden bin...
Das ganze Rad ist ein Traum für mich


----------



## S.D. (3. Juli 2005)

Morgi schrieb:
			
		

> Hab seit 6 Wochen das Reaction Race. Wollte zuerst eigentlich auch das classic in blau aber das hatte mein Händler nicht vorrätig. Dann hab ich es eben in schwarz genommen und ich muss sagen in schwarz ist es auch sehr chick. Dachte eigentlich schwarz is langweilig und hat jeder aber der Lack ist so klasse, as ich jetzt auch sehr damit zufrieden bin...
> Das ganze Rad ist ein Traum für mich



Gute Entscheidung! Allerdings ist der Rahmen nicht schwarz lackiert sondern eloxiert.

Gruss


----------

